

Prototyping Algorithms and Testing CUDA Kernels in Matlab - CapitalistCartr
http://www.mathworks.com/company/newsletters/articles/prototyping-algorithms-and-testing-cuda-kernels-in-matlab.html

======
svantana
Very neat stuff, but seriously, who uses (tiny) screenshots of code in 2014?

Also, too bad it's CUDA only - i.e. no support on most mainstream computers.
There's not even any software fallback -- execution fails on my macbook, for
example.

